# Cut load bearing studs



## Squidmarx (Apr 27, 2021)

I have some contractors who just put in a new load bearing wall in a second story dormer. In this load bearing wall they have studs that have been cut all the way through bearing load (note they are not notched out or over bored; it literally looks like they took a circular saw, cut through the bottom of the studs and left the pieces sitting on top of the bottom pieces. Each of these cut studs has sistered 2x4s around the bottom bit where it has been cut (one on each side). Is this against code? It looks unsafe and these guys have cut many corners and I think they left it like this to avoid paying for new studs.


----------



## ICE (Apr 27, 2021)

Pictures work wonders in explaining what happened.


----------



## e hilton (Apr 27, 2021)

what were they doing up there?   Remodeling?   Adding a room?


----------



## Squidmarx (Apr 27, 2021)

e hilton said:


> what were they doing up there?   Remodeling?   Adding a room?


They raised the roof of a cape by adding a large 14 ft dormer. Gave us extra ceiling height. Shed dormer


----------



## steveray (Apr 28, 2021)

Ask your inspector when they come out for the framing inspection?....Sounds wrong....


----------



## Squidmarx (Apr 28, 2021)

ICE said:


> Pictures work wonders in explaining what happened.





ICE said:


> Pictures work wonders in explaining what happened.




__
		https://flic.kr/p/2kVvWcj


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 28, 2021)

Squidmarx said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2kVvWcj


Not sure what we're looking at but it looks wrong. Would redo, use your mulligan and hire a contractor that knows what their doing!


----------



## classicT (Apr 28, 2021)

That is a whole lot of ugly, with a side of awh hell no to go with it.


----------



## e hilton (Apr 28, 2021)

Wow.  Somebody couldn’t read the plans, or the tape measure, or both.  And tried to scab it back together.  That’s a fail.


----------



## Joe.B (Apr 28, 2021)

No way, no how.


----------



## steveray (Apr 28, 2021)

What no code sections? I guess they could get an engineer.....

R602.3 Design and construction. Exterior walls of woodframe
construction shall be designed and constructed in
accordance with the provisions of this chapter and Figures
R602.3(1) and R602.3(2), or in accordance with AWC NDS.
Components of exterior walls shall be fastened in accordance
with Tables R602.3(1) through R602.3(4). Wall sheathing
shall be fastened directly to framing members and, where
placed on the exterior side of an exterior wall, shall be capable
of resisting the wind pressures listed in Table R301.2(2)
adjusted for height and exposure using Table R301.2(3) and
shall conform to the requirements of Table R602.3(3). Wall
sheathing used only for exterior wall covering purposes shall
comply with Section R703.
Studs shall be continuous from support at the sole plate to a
support at the top plate to resist loads perpendicular to the
wall. The support shall be a foundation or floor, ceiling or
roof diaphragm or shall be designed in accordance with
accepted engineering practice.


----------



## ICE (Apr 28, 2021)

Stand back some and post more pictures.  How many times did this happen?  Give us an idea of what's being supported.


----------



## redeyedfly (Apr 28, 2021)

steveray said:


> I guess they could get an engineer.....


I can't imagine any engineer signing off on that.  But I couldn't imagine any carpenter building that before I saw the picture...

That is next level hack garbage, wow!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 28, 2021)

Squidmarx said:


> I have some contractors who just put in a new load bearing wall in a second story dormer.


I would not give them the classification of being called "Contractors". 

Brent the "kilted one" would be miffed, I suspect!


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 29, 2021)

Are licenses req'd in CT?


----------

